# is this chicken wing drumette bone too much for puppy? (video)



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's a vid, I edited out much of it and then left a long segment of her working on the bone. (It's long! like 10 minutes.) She can crunch the knuckle cartilage just fine, but that middle shaft, she can crack it, but it takes her forever to work it, and she always leaves about 1/3 of it. This is my first time doing raw meaty bone and I can't tell if the bone is too much for her or she just wants the marrow and not the whole bone.






She gets through chicken necks in no time (when she consents to eat them... if I give her the same thing more than once a day she pushes her nose into it and walks away. Not kidding. Poodles...), and she can also get through a chicken leg quarter in far less time than this wing drumette. The second time she got a drumette she took less time but still much longer than necks or leg quarters, and she again left about 1/3 of the middle bone.

I actually wanted chicken wings but the store I went to was out and I was too lazy to go elsewhere so I just got the drumettes. I didn't know what they were.

Anyway -- looks fine, or should I avoid these? I wish I could just give her necks but she goes on hunger strike all Mandela style so I can only give her one of those a day. Frikkin poodles. My sister's lab will eat rocks if you give them to him, or even if you don't.

If this drumette is too much, should I avoid drumsticks?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe someone with a puppy will take a look at this, but to me it looks fine. 

I don't think it's necessary for her to eat every scrap of bone. I think she just got tired of it. And even if it's a little hard for her to crunch through, she'll figure it out eventually and it doesn't hurt her to work on it.

Do you think you might be overfeeding her a little and that's why she's kind of picky? A drumstick seems like alot for her.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks to me like she's handling it like a pro :wink: 

I wouldn't worry about her leaving a bit behind.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

she is such a little lady.....

i think she is doing wonderfully...she's young and she's learning....looks smart, too.

she is doing fine. i think breathing is in order for you .

we all went through what you're going through.....i just wish my pug were as delicate as your little girl.


----------



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm feeling great about the raw feeding because I look at her eat and she seems to be doing fine. I just wanted to make sure though because that bone took her so long and it looked rather big in proportion to her mouth. So I'm guessing wings, drumsticks, and breasts will be ok too. I really should cut up a cornish game hen but I don't know how. Just take a cleaver to it and chop it up? Not that I even have a cleaver. Aren't there guts and stuff in there? I don't even know what to throw out lol.

In terms of amount I feed her what she will eat. She will usually stop eating at around 2 to 2.3 oz or so and no amount of coaxing will get her to eat more. She does try to take the leftover bone with her and stash them with her toys lol.


----------



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

Um ok so the fourth chicken wing drumette she got, she devoured the bone in no time. I'm not even quite sure what happened, she was working at the bone like in the vid and then crunch crunch swallow it was gone. I'm a little bit worried now. How does she go from taking 10 minutes to work that bone and not being able to finish it, to devouring it in 1 minute?

She must have been really hungry though because that was a 2 oz piece, and after that she put away a 1 oz SmallBatch chicken patty in a few bites. That's a 3 oz meal for a 5.5 lb pup, a healthy portion. Still, that time discrepancy is nagging at me. I'm all ready to rush to the emergency vet just in case.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

There will, more then likley, be no need to rush to the vet. She has just the hang of eating raw!:wink:

With a CGH I would say cut it in half or a third(what ever works for your feeding her, they are generally about a pound each)....do you have a pair of shears or kitchen sizors? Use them, I love my shears and sizors, hardly ever use knives my self!:thumb: If there are organs in it put them in a Baggie and freeze them till later.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They figure it out eventually. She's just figured it out. Don't rush to the vet just yet! 

my dogs are much faster now on the bones. Snorkels used to gum away for an hour on a chicken back. Now she eats one in about 10 minutes. 

And yes, the first time I looked up and it was gone I was astounded. One time, it took 45 minutes. the next time, 10. They learn fast!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

taem said:


> Um ok so the fourth chicken wing drumette she got, she devoured the bone in no time. I'm not even quite sure what happened, she was working at the bone like in the vid and then crunch crunch swallow it was gone. I'm a little bit worried now. How does she go from taking 10 minutes to work that bone and not being able to finish it, to devouring it in 1 minute?
> 
> She must have been really hungry though because that was a 2 oz piece, and after that she put away a 1 oz SmallBatch chicken patty in a few bites. That's a 3 oz meal for a 5.5 lb pup, a healthy portion. Still, that time discrepancy is nagging at me. I'm all ready to rush to the emergency vet just in case.


i'm so proud. 

she learned.


----------



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

This is great, she's perfectly fine and had a nice poop first thing in the morning. Put on latex gloves and went through that poop all CSI Carmel, I could not find a bone shard in there. In fact I haven't seen any bone shards in any of her poops. No blood either.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Okay, I just have to say it: your puppy's coat looks so soft, I was looking more at her than what I was supposed to be focusing on, lol!

Like... "down-pillow soft".... she's a cutie 

Oh, and I believe she's doing great with the bones... maybe if you can find some duck necks to add some variety...


----------

